# NET USE in DOS



## shark2234 (Dec 2, 2002)

I understand that you can map a network drive in windows 2000 or other operating systems such as 98SE or ME using a program called NET USE which you can run through dos to map a drive. I was wondering if there is a way that say i boot up from a floppy in case of a hard drive failure and i can only boot to dos that i can transfer over the network to a shared folder somewhere on the network onto a computer with a map to that drive. I am wondering if there is a DOS shell program of NET USE or some other kind of program that would do this.

David Wenger


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You can do a net use with W2K by going to a command prompt, Start, Run, CMD then from the DOS window type net use /? which will give you the syntax (options) of the command.

However, (oh gosh you knew that was coming) if you have formatted your drive as NTSF you need a disk that will give you access to both the NTSF partition and the network in order to get the results you want.

Depending on your $$$ available ... I really like winternals. It has a client side boot disk that you use on the dead machine to boot giving you access to it from a remote computer via the network. You can then pull the data. It also offers data recovery tools.

I hope that helps some.


----------



## shark2234 (Dec 2, 2002)

Actually i already can access NTFS drives using a software package i purchased from paragon however my question is aside from Windows 2000, 98 or whatever else is supported ... is that when i boot up a machine just say it crashed i lost the OS and want to reformat the system... well on the system and i have important documents which i want to save and the files are say 4mb too big to save onto floppy (such as outlook email) i am wondering if i boot with say something that i can see NTFS or FAT32 bootdisk that if i can map or connect to another computer on the network right from the DOS Prompt. Now i do know that there is something and i thought it was NET USE but im not sure it is was another DOS command.

David Wenger


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I did a search that produced lots of links you could check and perhaps find something that will fit your needs.

Using google-watch

My search was +Windows +Bootdisk +with +Network


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Another thing you can do is hook the hard drive up as a secondary drive in a working system and copy the files you want saved to a folder on the good computer. No networks needed.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Barts boot disk at http://www.nu2.nu/bootdisk/network will do what you are looking for.


----------

